# Why do you prefer snowboarding over skiing? (Or vice versa)



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm wondering this question and it would be interesting to discuss.
Do you like snowboarding better because it is less of a hassle to carry things, it was more challenging to learn, easier to move uphill because you can take off you bindings? It looks "cooler" and you can progress faster + you love doing tricks? Is it because you love the powder?

Or if you like skiing better is it because you can go faster on skies? 
Or because you dont have to take your skies off? You love the way it looks when you ski. How sophisticated it looks? You feel safer going forward and you like more control. 
I'm a person who is curious about everything, so I'm interested in this topic. Any input on why you prefer one over the other?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't like the clunky, large feeling of skiing. Oddly I feel more confined on skis then strapped to a board.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

They all rock and switching up keeps one from becoming boring. As a bonus cross training causes you to become a better slider overall, no matter what's connected to your feet.

*Alpine*: Hard pack domination, fastest speeds possible. Most efficent power transfer.

*Snowboard*: In powder best mimics the surfy feeling I love. Tons of fun flexing/twisting different parts of the board because both feet are attached.

*Tele*: Very unique feel. Longest carving edge of any of the snow sports. Possible to do more tricks (grabs) than any of the other sports.

*Alpine Touring*: Can't be beat for mountaineering and general hiking for turns.

*XC*: Great cardio work out. Fun to do when there's snow and you aren't in the mountains.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i prefer skiing because snowboarding sucks a giant asshole


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Snowboarding has a much more elegant, unconventional motion to it. Skiing is a slight upgrade from walking down the mountain.

I got into snowboarding mainly because it is what my friends did it tho.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I got out of skiing because I was sick of yardsales. Falling on a black with skiis sucks because you always seem to lose stuff and some will be way up the mountain from you and some will be way down the mountain from you. Fall on a snowboard and you just shake it off and stand back up. Do it right and you can just roll it out and not even stop before you get back up.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I skied once and didn't find it to bad but two years ago I wanted something to do in the winter and had always wanted to snowboard. I love it and couldn't really see myself skiing right now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

I first skied for about 6 years then took a snowboard lesson with my dad. we would go to slc for one weekend out of the year and for a couple yaers i did one day skiing, and on boarding. I eventually forgot how to ski and now i just board. I wish i still skied just because i like to go fast and it just feels so good.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

i skied from age 4 to 13. (started riding at 9)
i think the main reason i switched to riding was cos i was getting bored with skiing, or just i stopped/couldnt learn new things.
also with riding i dont think you ever stop progressing.

last season i tried skiing again and i was able to pick it up pretty quick, but i like my side stance better.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i always said if i moved out west i would learn how to ski. dunno why. just to learn something new i guess.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

skiing looks to much like fruit booting for me :laugh: snowboarding = sk8boarder/ surfer.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I started Snowboarding instead of skiing because I have always been drawn to board sports. I've never been the crazy trick bustin gangster, but I loved to ride around on a skateboard. I want to learn how to surf someday too. I love the feel of snowboarding and wouldn't give it up for anything in the world.

I do however want to learn how to ski. I just choose not to learn here because we only have small hills. I see skiing being really fun on big mountains. Plus skiing gets much more expensive than snowboarding so that plays a factor as well.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Leo said:


> Plus skiing gets much more expensive than snowboarding so that plays a factor as well.


So you dont have 5 boards do ya? Snowboarding gets to be plenty expensive.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

I prefer boarding lately. I have skied all my life and just started boarding last year. It is something new and I am progressing whereas with skiing I sort of hit a plateau long ago.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

i've never skied down a hill, so i dont know whats best..
The way i got into snowboarding was on a school trip when i was 10/11, i tried a snowboard for fun, and later that season i got my first board. Been doing it ever since.. 11 yrs and going strong


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> So you dont have 5 boards do ya? Snowboarding gets to be plenty expensive.


Well, now you're talking in terms of bulk. How about you get 5 skis of the same quality. Who's more expensive now???


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

5 skis sounds pretty useless. When do you only want 1 ski. 
I found skis to be much more universal. I like different boards for differnt things but with skis I was always happy with just the 1 set.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> 5 skis sounds pretty useless. When do you only want 1 ski.
> I found skis to be much more universal. I like different boards for differnt things but with skis I was always happy with just the 1 set.


Tell that to the expert skiers who run my company lol. I deal with product placement and there are a shit-ton of different skis for different strokes. Short ones, long ones, fat ones, skinny ones, stiff ones, soft ones, rounded tail ones, straight tail ones, true twin ones, blah blah blah ones... Even the effin poles have a bunch of different tech for the tips and grips for all of the sticks... js... :dunno:

A decent ski is banks in at $500 for non-systems and $700 for systems. I've seen many absurd (to me because I'm not a baller) prices for the higher end skis. I'm talking $1200 easy. The Burton Vapor is $1000 and a lot of us snowboarders laugh at the thought of spending that much on a board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> For me, I find the feeling of snowboarding is just more fun. I also like *the fact that the boots are actually comfortable to wear and there is less junk to lug around*. Another advantage to snowboarding is since both feet are strapped to the same board, you don`t have that independent knee twisting thing going on.


I forgot about that aspect :laugh:

I remember when I first saw skiers walking around the lounge or going up and down the stairs I would chuckle. Clunk, clunk, clunk!


----------



## noimdavid (Mar 19, 2009)

It seems like skiing was easier to initially learn, but harder to progess after that, and snowboarding was harder to initially learn but easier to progress. Because of that, I prefer snowboarding. The first couple times weren't exactly the best times, but now, it was all worth it.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've tried water skiing before and it was really hard for me to keep both of my legs in sync. I'm not the most coordinated person and being tall makes it a little harder.

Oddly enough, I like the idea of both of my legs being strapped to the same board. While some people find it intimidating, I find the idea of doing the splits while traveling 20 mph over the snow to be intimidating.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Oddly enough, I like the idea of both of my legs being strapped to the same board. While some people find it intimidating, I find the idea of doing the splits while traveling 20 mph over the snow to be intimidating.


This is exactly why I chose snowboarding over skiing, plus snowboard boots are so much more comfortable. I tried skiing once and hated the boots.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Never been on skis in my life, probably never will. My wife is a skier I am a Rider.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I skied for about 5 years I took up boarding. Falling is much worse on skis than snowboards as your legs tend to go in different directions. I also think serious knee injurys are more likely on skis. PLus its much much easier to become a good snowboarder as compared to a good skier. Plus the boots suck balls! If you think snowboard boots can be shit try on a pair of ski boots!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Snowboarding....

because it makes me happy.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> Snowboarding....
> 
> because it makes me happy.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Pretty dumb reason, but I learned to ski when I was younger and forever lumped it into something I used to do as a kid, but not anymore. Also, I had very little money in high school and I had to choose one winter sport so I went with the one that I didn't already know how to do.


----------

